# Denials Management Spreadsheet



## traci.susong@gmail.com (Feb 14, 2011)

I am looking to create a denials management excel spreadsheet to follow our denials based on payer, denial reason, etc. Does anyone have a good excel spreadsheet they are willing to share, thanks.


----------



## z3djinn (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm curious as to what PM System you're using?


----------

